# Gaming Machines



## Rick18071 (May 15, 2019)

2015 IBC
1109.15 Gaming machines and gaming tables. Two percent,
but not less than one, of each type of gaming table pro-
vided shall be accessible and provided with a front approach.
Two percent of gaming machines provided shall be accessible
and provided with a front approach. Accessible gaming
machines shall be distributed throughout the different types
of gaming machines provided.

There is no definition of Gaming machines in the IBC. 

1. . Does this section require 2% of gameing tables like pinball, Foosball, Pool, or 2% machines like Pacman, or other vidio games to be accessible?

2.  Or does the games in  #1 count as vending machines?

3. Or do 100% of these games need to be accessible?

4. Do shooting type video games need to comply with 1110.4.14 Shooting Facilities with Firing Positions?


----------



## ADAguy (May 15, 2019)

"It depends" need to think about this.


----------



## steveray (May 15, 2019)

1. All of those probably fall in the reach ranges.....
2. No
3. 2%
4. No...it's a game, not actual shooting....

All my off the cuff opinion....YMMVVWP


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 16, 2019)

Why is the building code regulating movable equipment?  Does this mean you need to get a building permit to replace the game that went out of fashion last year with this year's latest 7 greatest?


----------



## Rick18071 (May 16, 2019)

Not much different than toilets. I don't think anyone requires a permit to replace a toilet. Same with vending machines, door nobs, mirrors, lines for parking spaces and many other things that are required to be accessible.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 16, 2019)

IBC 2018

[BE] GAMING. To deal, operate, carry on, conduct, maintain or expose for play any game played with cards, dice, equipment or any mechanical, electromechanical or electronic device or machine for money, property, checks, credit or any representative of value except where occurring at private home or operated by a charitable or educational organization.
[BE] GAMING AREA. Single or multiple areas of a building or facility where gaming machines or tables are present and gaming occurs, including but not limited to, primary casino gaming areas, VIP gaming areas, high-roller gaming areas, bar tops, lobbies, dedicated rooms or spaces such as in retail or restaurant establishments, sports books and tournament areas.
[BE] GAMING MACHINE TYPE. Categorization of gaming machines per type of game played on them, including, but not limited to, slot machines, video poker and video keno.
[BE] GAMING TABLE TYPE. Categorization of gaming tables per the type of game played on them, including, but not limited to, baccarat, bingo, blackjack/21, craps, pai gow, poker, roulette.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 16, 2019)

That clears it up. Too bad that it wasn't in the code earlier


----------

